# XFX Geforce FX5200



## d (May 22, 2005)

Hi....just wondering if the XFX Geforce FX5200 128MB is any good? There are mixed reviews on da net.....??[/url]


----------



## medigit (May 22, 2005)

i got one .Its the best VFM(value for money) card. u will be able to play almost all new games with reasonable FPS at 800 * 600 or 640 * ---(?) forgot
If u are shprt on budget then definetiley go for thsi card


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

If we regard VFM as a product that gives :
good performance
high performance / unit money
future proof etc

then fx 5200 is not a vfm card.don't buy it period.

in india
highest vfm card may be overall x800xl for abt 19-20k

6600gt for abt 9-10.3k is also not bad in pcie


----------



## d (May 22, 2005)

Hey Thanx fer the replies.....wht muddles me is tht some of the benchmarks rank the mx440 higher than this fx 5200.......how? 

Do PCI cards really work? I think the PCI bus bandwidth is around 135-150 MB per second, while even 4x AGP is 1.1 GB per second....is it jus a namesake thingie?


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

pci is abt 133mbps
agp 1x is double 
similiary go one
approx ask others is all this is right

if you wanna buy graphic card try to avoid all this 
geforce ,geforce 2 ,geforce 3 (though geforce 3 ti 500 may support majority games atleast it is too old and no need to buy it now ,besides who will sell it),geforce 4 (though 4 ti is not that bad but still go for newer cards),geforce fx,radeon 8500 series or lower,radeon 7xxx series,radeon 8xxx series,radeon 9550 series,radeon 9200series,radeon 9000series,any radeon 'se' graphic card,

if you wanna buy :
geforce 6 series(depending upon requirement if you don't want to game 6200 is ok for running os,photoshop shd be fine etc)
try to avoid nvidia turbo cache(tc) and ati  hypermemory
try to avoid ati if they don't give more performance than their equivalent performing nvidia cards as of now that is 
try to avoid X300 series,X600 series,X700 series


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2005)

XFX GeForce FX 5200 with 128 MB RAM is no good anymore, don't buy it, however due to it's size & price to performance ratio it is a definite buy for Office or Cyber cares, it's dam small in dimensions

another card which is good is the GeForce 6200 non ultra, without turbocache, it is available here in lucknow for Rs 5.3k, & gives performance better then 5200, small in dimension & supports PureVideo, dam good for budget PC


----------



## pimpom (May 22, 2005)

It depends on your requirements and your budget, and the relevance of the reviews you read depends a lot on when they were written.

It's easy to say that product X is no good and you should go for product Y even though Y costs 2-3 times as much as X. But some of us are on a strictly limited budget, and for those who have to stay under 3k for a gfx card, an FX5200 is still good VFM. It's certainly low-end by current gaming standards, but you can play practically all games at acceptable frame rates if you're willing to play the more advanced games at low settings.

The GeForce 4 series use older GPUs and cannot utilise some of the newer Direct X features. But speedwise some of them are faster than the lower FX5xxx cards even though the FX series are DirectX 9 compatible. E;g., The GF4 Ti4xxx series are much faster than an FX5200, approx in the same class as an FX5700. But all FX series GPUs can use DirectX 9 features whereas Ti cards are compliant upto DX8, and GF4 MX are only DX7-compliant.



> Do PCI cards really work? I think the PCI bus bandwidth is around 135-150 MB per second, while even 4x AGP is 1.1 GB per second....is it jus a namesake thingie?


Yes, PCI cards work, though they are usually not qute as good as their AGP counterparts using the same GPU. But the difference is not as much as one may expect because the actual data to be processed seldom (if ever) uses the full AGP bandwidth.

If you mean PCI-Express, then that's a wholly different thing. This is a newer standard that has a higher bandwidth than even AGP 8x. But even here, performance depends more on the GPU, VRAM and other design factors because only a fraction of the full bandwidth is utilised.


----------



## medigit (May 22, 2005)

very well said pimpom .If u want to go for under Rs 3000 definately go for XFX Geforce 5200.I have one .if interested PM me


----------



## mohit (May 22, 2005)

@ d
hey dude i am using the PCI-E version of the XFX 5200 and it is called PCX 5300 ... this card is quite good as i was able to play HL2 at 1024*768 and Doom 3 at 800*600 ... both with decent effects .. Far cry also zipped past at 1024*768 .. this is a nice card if u are on a shoestring budget .. i am just saving for the XFX 6600 GT though .. it rocks !!


----------



## d (May 23, 2005)

k thanx every1!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

fx 5200 is not lowend
it is a budget card (below low end ) and once the next gen cards are out it will be below the budget card level and you can thus say that just don't buy even if you want casual future decent gaming.

if you wanna do office work why not go for onboard solutions

also,give me benchmarks
can fx 5200 play doom3 even at 640*480 lowest?

also,to play hl2 at 1024*768 med won't you requireradeon 9600pro?


----------



## medigit (May 23, 2005)

FX 5200 can play DOOM 3 At 640*480 at playable fps.i played it with a bit of niggle here and there but overall it was playabe.


----------



## pimpom (May 23, 2005)

@akshayt, no one here is claiming that an FX5200 is a super gaming card. We're just saying that it's quite usable considering the price.

I'm not a gaming freak but I've installed FX5200 cards for a lot of people who cannot afford more expensive ones, and they regularly play Doom 3, NFSU2, AoE, COD, etc.

I don't have an FX5200 in the house ATM and cannot run a benchmark right now. You can take a look at www.tomshardware.com where they have these benchmarks for an FX5200 -

Doom 3 at 1024x768, 32-bit colour, 8x AF high quality - 11.9 fps.

MS Flight Sim 2004 at 1024x768, 32-bit, No AA/AF - 16.4 fps

11.9 fps and 16.4 fps are very low, of course, but try to imagine how playable they would be at lower settings.


----------



## sagsall4u (May 23, 2005)

I think its better saving up for a 6600 GT as mohit is doing now ... better wait than repent


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 23, 2005)

by the time he waits and gets the geforce 6600gt it wud come to the level where geforce 5200 is now..
thats what happens always..


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

6600gt to fx 5200 level will take a really long time unless he plans to wait abt 1.5-2.5yrs.

also have you played the entire game doom3 with fx 5200

also,how many ppl want to play below 800*600

also,11fps is jsut too low


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

I THINK XFX5200 IS GOOD FOR A CASUAL GAMER!

I PLAY NFS U, AND OTHER GAMES... WORKS GR8 

DONT FIND ANY PROB VID THAT  

800*600 is Good,... even at High Settings for graphics!!


----------



## medigit (May 23, 2005)

i  hace played the entire doom 3 with 800*600 .but when there is slow graphics i chahged the resolutip to 640*480 and it worked alright.


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

doom3 , which settings
please give your system config and the games you play at what settings and how well


----------



## pimpom (May 23, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> also have you played the entire game doom3 with fx 5200


Not I (I said I'm not a gamer), but I know  lot of people who have.


> also,how many ppl want to play below 800*600


It's a case of having to, not wanting to. Thousands, probably millions, of people play modern games at 640x480 and enjoy it tremendously.


> also,11fps is jsut too low


I already said that it's low - at those settings. That's why they play it at low settings.


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

> It's a case of having to, not wanting to. Thousands, probably millions, of people play modern games at 640x480 and enjoy it tremendously.



well said!!

Not every body want 6600GT


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2005)

The best budget card in India at present is a FX5700LE 128MB .. it ran doom3 at 800x600,High Quality,all setings on ....

Oh btw .. the FX5200 sucks .....


----------



## pimpom (May 25, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> The best budget card in India at present is a FX5700LE 128MB .. it ran doom3 at 800x600,High Quality,all setings on ....
> 
> Oh btw .. the FX5200 sucks .....


Sighhh.... How many times do we have to repeat : No one says that an FX5200 is a great gaming card. We're just saying that it's fine for those who cannot afford a better one.

Comparing an FX5200 to a 5700LE, a Radeon 9600 or a 6600GT is like comparing a Maruti 800 to a Palio, a Ferrari or a Mercedez while completely ignoring the huge difference in price.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 25, 2005)

actually rt now, the 6200 128 mb card is the best vfm... plays all games at gr8 settings for around 5k...both pcix and agp


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 27, 2005)

the 6200 that costs around 5k is the TC only available for pci16x .... another bs card ....not me the benchmarks say .... 

@pimpom ..... sorry for being harsh but i think its not wise to waste money on a thing that was outdated before release ...well atleast a FX5700LE can RUN games ...

btw ... everyone forgets that a maruti 800 is one of the best cars ever made .... low mainatainance ....and dont compare cars to cards ... a "d" can make a lot of difference ....


----------



## premrajeev (May 27, 2005)

WHEN PEOPLE WITH LOT OF MONEY AROUND, THESE THINGS HAPPENS. There are millions of gamers in India who are crying for an FX5200 card.U conduct a poll..and see how many of our users have these high end cards...dont forget people in the middle class..

AND..I OWN AN FX 5200 256MB CARD(XFX) PURCHASED AT ABOUT 5400RS.I HAVE PLAYED AND COMPLETED FAR CRY, PUNISHER,NFSUG1 & 2, HL2, DOOM 3 AND ALL THE TITLES AVAILABLE TO ME IN MUMBAI...I WAS AMAZED TOO THE GRAPHIC DETAIL THIS CARD CAN OFFER IN NFSUG2, BUT USED TO WONDER WHAT THE HIGH END CARDS WOULD BE SHOWING THEN !!. I WILL NEVER SAY THAT THIS CARD SUCKS..EVEN IF I WILL BUY A NEWER CARD ( I AM A GAME FREAK AND WILL RACE TO ANYONE -- I DARE !!) BUT WITH FUNDS OR BUDJET LIMITED TO NOT MORE THAN 6K, THIS IS A GOOD CARD. FOR PEOPLE WITH LOTS OF MONEY, THINGS ARE DIFFERENT.

Consider people using maruthi 800 and merc-sclass..both serves the same purpose..in a different way though..It's just money that makes the difference..and who dont want to drive a merc..


----------



## mukherjee (May 27, 2005)

premrajeev said:
			
		

> Consider people using maruthi 800 and merc-sclass..both serves the same purpose..in a different way though..It's just money that makes the difference..and who dont want to drive a merc..



WELL SAID MAN 8) . A FEW PEOPLE OUT THERE GROW MONEYPLANTS AND FREAK OUT ON LATEST HARDWARE.   BUT SPARE A THOUGHT FOR THE REALITY. NOT EVERYBODY NEEDS AN 6800/6600 TO COMPLETE GAMES. WE CAN TAKE EVERY SINGLE DROP OF PERFORMANCE FROM A 5200 OR 6200. GOD SPEED  .


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 27, 2005)

My friend has got P4 2.8 Ghz Pro. , 1GB of RAM but has an old ASUS 5200 FX 128 MB, and still he plays Doom 3 at 800 * 600 Res. with everything turned off.


----------



## pimpom (May 28, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> i think its not wise to waste money on a thing that was outdated before release ...well atleast a FX5700LE can RUN games ...
> 
> btw ... everyone forgets that a maruti 800 is one of the best cars ever made .... low mainatainance ....


Waste ?? That depends on your definition of "waste". A dollar multi-millionaire will probably call buying a Maruti 800 a 'waste'. But if you cannot afford a 5-lakh car and a Maruti 800 costing 2 lakhs serves your purpose, should someone else keep insulting it and call it a waste ?

My 21-year old book of cars (1984 edition) listed the original Maruti 800 as a Suzuki Alto (*not* today's Alto) and described it as "a very basic baby car, lacking the refinements of a real mini-car". I still keep one of the first Maruti-Suzuki cars (made in Japan stamped everywhere) and it's much better than today's Maruti 800s.

The Maruti 800 produced today is much shoddier but you say that it's one of the best cars ever made - a car that was considered beneath a mini-car 21 years ago, even in its original Japanese-made form. It all depends on how you look at it, isn't it ?



> and dont compare cars to cards ... a "d" can make a lot of difference ....


An LE, SE, GT, XT, Ti, VE, MX, Pro or Ultra can make a lot of difference in a graphics card. So why shouldn't we compare them ?


----------



## premrajeev (May 30, 2005)

we are slipping away from cards to cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagsall4u (May 30, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> by the time he waits and gets the geforce 6600gt it wud come to the level where geforce 5200 is now..
> thats what happens always..



Not if he does save up fast
LOL


----------



## lavan_joy (May 30, 2005)

hmm.
I read all the posts above.

I am using XFX FX 5200 card.Thats enough for a budget buyer like me and it gives better performance.


----------



## sagsall4u (May 31, 2005)

*what*



			
				lavan_joy said:
			
		

> hmm.
> I read all the posts above.
> 
> I am using XFX FX 5200 card.Thats enough for a budget buyer like me and it gives better performance.


what do you ue the car for is it any good to play games like GTA counterstrike hl2 (no doom) etc
reply fast coz i'm plannig to buy one


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 31, 2005)

if u use winme/98 then yes


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 1, 2005)

yes u can use FX5200 for all the above games + doom 3 at low resolutions. (640x480 / 800x600). It's an OK card for any budjet buyer.and it's available for around 2.5K


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2005)

@lavan_joy
Ya, .... FX5200 is a very good card for budget buyer & Casual Gamer, & certainly its not for a Fulltime Gamer.

@sagsall4u
I have finished the NFS-Underground on it, at 800x600 with full effects n textures.

You can play almost all the games on medium settings.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

the game quality also depends on the mobo- ram - processor u use.

if u use more ram nd a faster processor, u will be able to get better results using fx 5200 ( and all other cards, needless to say).


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

for that matter,

I have played nfsug 1 on my earlier pII 450 Mhz m/c, with 128mb/ and with Geforec 2 MX card w/64 mb ram...

I havecompleted the  game somehow.....

still, sometimes using that m/c to play older games..But not an exciting feeling after playing the same on my athlon box with fx 5200 ..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2005)

In my opinion, it depends on what games you want to play. If you don't mind pretending that Hitman is the latest game, then go ahead with the FX5200, but deep down in your heart want to play Doom3 and Half-Life2, then don't buy this card cause its not worth wasting the time of the guys who created Doom3 and the likes of it. Doom3 is a beautiful game meant to be played at least at 1024*768 rez with all effects turned on. If you try to play it on a 5200, the effect is lost. 

But, like me, If you don't mind playing an older game (older game doesn't mean bad game, there are so many lovely games released just a year or two back), then the 5200 is your best bet. 

Also, the money.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 6, 2005)

AGAIN,

I HAVE COMPLETED BOTH DOOM 3 AND HL2 WITH FX 5200.

AND I USED TOPLAY ALL THE GAMES WHICH ARE AVAILABLE ON THE MARKET.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 8, 2005)

XFX FX 5200 128 MB is good to me . I play NFSU2
and DOOM3 at 800*600 and it works great for a part time gamer like me.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

@chirayu garg
Very correct dude... me too play at these rate...no probs

and as i wrote:

```
FX5200 is a very good card for budget buyer & Casual Gamer
```


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 9, 2005)

But rollcage the hsf of the card is covering my one PCI slot.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

Dear Its not possible.... it doesnt have a big HSF

Plz. clearly state your problem...

Also which motherboard you have?


----------



## darklord (Jun 10, 2005)

Whatever it is ,it is a pathetic card.

Its good for value based usage but definately not for gamers.

Also when you use SM 2.0 on this card,you should see how this card crawls.
But hey isnt this card DX9 capable and isnt SM2.0,the main attraction of DX9 ?

I would recommend you to go for ATI Radeon 9550 based card.It will be slightly expensive but worth it.

Also another good one would be Geforce 6200 128MB one.
Nice card.
If you are hellbent on getting FX5200,so be it but mind you,stay away from XFX 5200 as its 64 bit.

Try getting BIG FX5200 256MB,very good card and it is 128bit.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 10, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Dear Its not possible.... it doesnt have a big HSF


It is possible.I have it on a MSI-KM4M-L which is a Micro-ATX board.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Jun 11, 2005)

which is a better card geforce mx 4000 128 mb or geforce fx 5200 128 mb.
somebody was sayinf geforce 4000 supports only dx 7 while my gf 4000 card supports dx 9. iamin a fix. plz help!!!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 11, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> rollcage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok .. thats the prob with Micro Atx man..

so, wats u r plannin to do !!


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 11, 2005)

covering the pci slot is highly possible.I have a Full atx mobo DFI make, and the XFX 5200 HSF is just above the 1st pci slot.. (I've installed a custom fan, that's why).But with the stock fan also, there is hardly any space left if u install a pci card in the 1st slot, which will make the card difficult to breathe.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 11, 2005)

Will removing the HSF decerease the performance of Graphics card.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Will removing the HSF decerease the performance of Graphics card.


Technically, it won't affect the performance directly, for a short while at least. But the life and reliability will certainly be affected. The GPU chip will tend to overheat, crash and eventually die an early death.

If the heatsink is of reasonable size, removing *only* the fan will keep it alive longer than removing *both* fan and heatsink, as the heatsink alone provides some amount of cooling. But even this is not a good idea.

Cards that come with a fan probably have smaller heatsinks than models that do not have fans. Therefore, the heatsink alone will not provide enough cooling power.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 13, 2005)

pimpom said:
			
		

> is not a good idea.
> 
> Cards that come with a fan probably have smaller heatsinks than models that do not have fans. Therefore, the heatsink alone will not provide enough cooling power.


I completely agree..

Change it rather than destroyin it...give it to ur neighbour instead man.
u should never touch orginal hsf.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 13, 2005)

u have to keep the heatsink- fan combo on the GPU otherwise it will blow away in not more than 10 minutes if u r gonna play games with it..with the hSf the temp levels should be around 65degrees nd up, so assume it without an HSF.


Dont waste ur money...

There are slimmer GPU coolers available from major vendors, but then that's gonna cost u more than ur FX5200 !!!!!


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 13, 2005)

*ONE LAST WORD FROM ME*

by the way if anybody is intrested in buying fx 5200 or is not intrested.....
he can look at my experience with a gigabyte fx5200(including stock hsf).
now a days very few provide hsf on fx5200.
 1:- doom3 -lowest quality-640x468- timedemo1 framerate=28
 2:-half life2-640x468-everything turned off-average framerate measured  with fraps=41

i have completed these games with this card on my previous config which is-
 amd sempron 2400+
 gigabyte ga-7n400e-l nforce 2 mobo
 perx(local make) 333fsb ddr sdram 512 MB IN SINGLE channal
 and gigabyte geforce fx 5200 (nvidia driver version 71.84)

i bought this card in jan this year for 5000 and i used to think that i m having the best card...coz any time i called rashi or some any dealer and asked them about graphic acc they used to tell me that fx 5200 is in stock only.and one day i bought one.
now a days the same card comes for about 3k.and i do played the punisher demo with this card with lowest settings resulting about 30 fps measured with fraps.
 when i switched to 800x600 it just culdnt make it to above 24 fps in any of the game i played....so its a card only meant for low resolutions and low settings.....dont expect much out of this card.

today as u can see i m having a socket 939 setup and having two 6600gt.
my fx 5200 is in its original packing and having some rest untill someone calls me to show his intrest in it.
currently...i m playing doom3 again with brothers in arms and coldfear with 1024x768 and ultra quality with fps in three digits.
wow what a transformation.but one thing is for sure...i miss my old buddy a lot...coz that was the card who let me played my fav numbers maxpayne 2 ,doom 3 and half life2.
THIS CARD IS NOW  INTEGERAL PART OF MY LIFE AND I WILL NEVER SELL IT COZ IT TOUGHT ME TO RESPECT.IT TOUGHT ME THAT EVERY RESOURCE SHOULD BE UTILIZED.IT TOUGHT ME TO RESPECT RESOURCES.
  AB JAANE BHEE DO YAARON.......ITS A GOOD CARD...COZ IT IS DOING ITS JOB OF PROVIDING GOOD STUFF AT LOWER SETTINGS...I MEAN THATS WHAT NVIDIA DESIGNED THIS CHIP.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 13, 2005)

that was a good one man..I like it..

When i too will have the money, i also will upgrade to something like this..

But i will never sell this card..as this is the one who helps me in my long idle hours.....

I Love my FX 5200!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 15, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> If we regard VFM as a product that gives :
> good performance
> high performance / unit money
> future proof etc
> ...



Im P****d With U F**k*n AR*e H*le U better use ur Brains Before Posting next Time !!!

U piece of SH*T !!!!

U S**K Akshayt !!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 17, 2005)

FX5200 is not that bad ... well ok its not good also .. but having a card is better tha not having one .... atleast u can play all the recent games at low res. ... but the prices of the graphics cards have droped ... the best budget buys would be a FX5700LE ....just over 3k's


----------

